# Pookie, my green-rumped parrotlet, talking!



## guatemama (Jul 29, 2009)

Finally got a video of my itty-bitty parrotlet, Pookie, talking - he's camera-shy! Green-rumps are smaller than "regular" Pacific parrotlets - Pacifics weigh about 32 gms, he weighs about 23 gms. Hard to find - not many breeders. But cute as can be! Pookie says about 6 phrases.

In this video, he's saying "Gentle beak" (because that's what I keep having to say to my nippy Pacific parrotlet) several times at the beginning - the rest of the time he's just beating up his toys.


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Haha such an adorable and playful birdie! I've had a pacific p'let before and they are indeed tiny birds with big wits and personalities.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Your Pookie is such a happy and playful little fellow, I loved the way he kept on going for the same toys!


----------

